# Poor embryo quality - only 4 cell on day 3 and fragmented



## dancie11 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have just had my second bfn.   Both cycles have followed the same pattern, good fertilization rate 4 out of 5 first time and 3 out of 3 second time, but in both cycles the embryos only grew to 4 cells on day three and all were poor quality.  
The nurse has said that it looks like the problem is with the egg quality.Does any one know if there anything that can help improve egg quality?


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry i'm noy much help in the same boat so am intrested to know what people say.

Mcat


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Dancie, I'm sorry to read of your recent BFN   

Have you had a look at this thread before, hope you find it helpful x

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Dancie

I am so sorry to read about your BFN  . I can totally understand how you are feeling I was in the same situation after 2 cycles with 8 eggs each cycle 6 fertilising once we got to day 3 they were only reaching 4-5cell. Before I started my 3rd cycle I started acupuncture and out of the 7 eggs collected this time we got a 8 & 7 cell which were both put back and I am now due twins.  

I really believe it helped me to relax and improved my egg quality. 

Cxx


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

just marking


----------

